# A Classic Classic



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice work now its good for another 10 years


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, that looks amazing! Very impressive work.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Very good job, John Prince Park will never be the same....


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Do you live in Floral Park? If you do, we are nearly neighbors...

I live just the other side of 95.... 

Nice work on the classic, too!!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

GTSR, yes I do. Hello neighbor!

Matt, I bet JP has changed a lot since you've seen it. Remember when it was a big party along the shores every weekend? Not so much now, I guess that is a good thing.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Did you build a new nose cap or buy one? It looks nice.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Did you build a new nose cap or buy one?  It looks nice.


I built up the existing one with 3-4 layers of glass and epoxy, it's pretty tough now.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Those last four little steps right before the BAM! sure made a heckuva difference!  ***Very*** nice!!!


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice work. I love seeing restores like this.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks great! I wish I had the room to rework my boat!


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

what is the finish on the inside?? is that webbing?? or just splatter??


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys,

Marshman, the splatter is those garage floor flecks you get at HD and lowes, I just flung then on when the paint was wet then sprayed on a little trunk splatter paint from the automotive store.


----------

